# For Farmall Cub fans



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

Here is a link to a little gathering of Farmall cub fans over the past week-end. Much Like Rudi's & Parts Man's Cubfest Northeast, we had a good time plowing, playing and doing a little troubleshooting as well.

http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?p=999&gid=4561443&uid=1221583&members=1


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Is that Gwill from the forum in some of those pictures? And where are you BD? Nice looking tractors, a lot of hard work in those pictures!


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

Stewart, yes, that is gwill from the forum and I was behind the camera for most of the pictures. They did manage to get a couple of shots of me though. Here's one:
<img src=http://pic8.picturetrail.com/VOL234/1221583/4561443/57331849.jpg>


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Cool, nice tractor! Bye


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

go bigdog!


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Sharp lookin Cub BD,, what year is it?


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

That is Steve B's. cub, not mine. It is a 49. Nicely restored and runs well.


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:smoking: B.D. That poor little cub looks like it`s gonna keel-over on it`s side if you was to lean any to your right.:dog:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

That is a nice tractor. The Cubs are one of those tractors that it does not matter what your Fav is, I think almost all of us would like one in our garage.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

How did i miss this thread Thanks bigdog looks like yall had a good time. Alot of nice Cubs there thanks for the pictures:thumbsup:


----------

